# A strawberry and a cherry



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

First stop today




















and next to the last stop


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice pics!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

The fur looks great on both! Congrats

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

That coyote looks awesome!!!


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Cool pic of the coyote FP!


----------



## rare breed (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats..Sweet animals
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice, congrats.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

That's what one of them red things look like... the grass must be too tall where I call :lol:


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice looking yote and even better looking fox! Congrats on two fine catches! OT


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Like the yote, want to allow me to take it off your hands?


----------



## Beavermeadow trapper (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice pics,your camera does a nice job.


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

nice pictures, good job.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

..that Coyote would look awesome in a bed spread!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Nice job, great pics of both of them.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice. I really like the double whammy catch on the fox. That one wasn't getting away.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Good job John. If you ever need any help skinning let me know.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The Secretary of War said that one was going on the wall but the rug on the bed idea sounds interesting. Wish I had enough like that for the whole bed.

I usually just use my phone but yeserday I forgot it and remembered I had the camera in the truck. It's an old easyshare, something like 4 megapixel.

Hunting fool43, I have a skinning machine rigged up. It still needs tweeking but it is much better than how I used to do them.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice Job Freepop


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> .
> 
> Hunting fool43, I have a skinning machine rigged up. It still needs tweeking but it is much better than how I used to do them.


I will have to stop out some time and see it in action.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Great looking Yote FREEPOP!!!


----------

